
When is a VR installation a work of art? A veteran critic and curator explains - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/07/vr-art-aesthetics-cristina-garcia-lasuen.html
======
rurban
> In any case, if VR is ever going to become a full-fledged medium in fine
> art, it will need to come with observations like this.

Being the one who invented this art genre I beg to disagree. Esp. with the
"You have to be an artist to be recognized as artist".

